# Question on employment at a new Sephora?



## Marysunshine (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right area but here I go....There is a new Sephoria opening in our area. Does anyone know what wages or interview process is? When I called a general number posted they told me just to fill out an application with no other information. Any recommendations or heads up? I'm not sure if their wages are lower than department stores and if so is it worth me applying. I can get a job at a counter in a dept. store but have not committed to it yet.

Thanks,

Marysunshine


----------



## Marisol (Feb 4, 2006)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showth...=Sephora&amp;seo=Anyone+work+at+Sephora?.html

Anyone work at Sephora?

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showth...light=Sephora&amp;seo=Working+at+Sephora.html

Working at Sephora

HTH!


----------



## Marysunshine (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you Marisol,

I looked over the posts and maybe someone else will come along and offer me whatever :icon_conf I did work for a Clinique counter before where I could concentrate on one line. Sephoria looks rather overwhelming to be knolegable. Gosh, just keeping up with one major skin care line is difficult enough with all the changes and new products. Because I've had experience working a line I don't want to land up being a store clerk or cashier. I'm not sure if their employees focus on one line or all?

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Marysunshine


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 4, 2006)

i met this girl who works at a sephora and she told me it was for a new one, too, so she helped set up the store, went to science of sephora in NYC for a week, learned about all the products, etc. the minimum she knew of was $8/hour. not sure about full-time. that's all i know really  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

their employees, from what i know, don't focus on just one.

good luck!


----------

